# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  IFBB Diamond Cup Athens 2017 (19 Nοεμβρίου, Αθήνα)

## Polyneikos

Το *3ο κατά σειρά Diamond Cup* που πραγματοποιείται στην Ελλάδα, θα γίνει στις 19 Νοεμβρίου  στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο Γαλατσίου, όπως και το 2016.
Ο πρώτος διεθνής αγώνας που καθιερώθηκε στην πορεία ως θεσμός και σε άλλες χώρες και ηπείρους, είχε γίνει *τον Δεκέμβριο του** 2013  στο Ολυμπιακό Ποδηλατοδρόμιο* στην μνήμη του  ιδρυτή της IFBB Ben Weider, υπό την διοργάνωση του Νίκου Παπαγεωργίου (Biogenic Pro Nutrition)
Η συνέχεια δόθηκε τον *Νοέμβριο του 2016*,  στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο Γαλατσίου με επίσημο χορηγό της διοργάνωσης την  εταιρία HORIZON-BLUE.
Στο Diamond Cup Athens 2017, επίσημος χορηγός θα είναι και πάλι η εταιρία HORIZON-BLUE.
Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες λένε ότι θα δοθούν 5 επαγγελματικές κάρτες (θα ανακοινωθούν σύντομα σε ποιες κατηγορίες )
Επίσης το *23o Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο* πιθανόν να μετατεθεί για τις 4 Νοεμβρίου, 2 εβδομάδες πριν το Diamond Cup.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία νεα,ειναι ευχάριστο να γίνονται ευρωπαϊκή αγωνες στην Ελλαδα γιατι δίνει ενα κίνητρο παραπάνω στους Έλληνες αθλητές να γίνονται καλύτεροι και απο την άλλη εχουν την δυνατότητα να διεκδικήσουν επαγγελματική καρτα.
Μακάρι η Ελλαδα να μπει στο καλεντάρι της ifbb και να δούμε και άλλους μεγάλους αγωνες όπως Arnold Classic η amateur Olympia,ειναι καλο για ολους.

----------


## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου 2017 θα διεξαχθεί στο κλειστό Ολυμπιακό Γυμναστήριο Γαλατσίου  ο αγώνας IFBB DIAMOND CUP 2017, ATHENS.
Ζύγιση, μέτρηση, καταγραφή Αθλητών Σάββατο 18 Νοεμβρίου  15.00 – 21.00 
Έναρξη αγώνων Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου 10:00 .


Ενημερωθείτε για το πρόγραμμα και τις κατηγορίες απο το inspection report 

Το τελικό *Inspection Report* του Diamond Cup Athens

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο Diamond Cup της Αθήνας θα δοθούν Εlite Pro κάρτες στους Γενικούς Νικητές των παρακάτω κατηγοριών:

*Bodybuilding*
*Classic Bodybuilding*
*Men´s Physique*
*Muscular Men´s Physique*
*Bikini*
*Bodyfitness*
*Women´s Physique*
*Wellness

Πηγή : IFBB*

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πρόγραμμα των κατηγοριών για το Diamond Cup την Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου.

https://www.ifbb.com/wp-content/uplo...ning-Order.pdf

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δείτε ζωντανά το 2017 IFBB DIAMOND CUP – ATHENS την Κυριακή 19 Νοεμβρίου 2017 στις 10:00 εδώ :

http://www.focuswebtv.gr/live-fitness.html

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oι κατηγορίες του DIAMOND CUP ATHENS GREECE 2017

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες από την εγγραφή και την ζύγιση των αθλητών, σήμερα, πραγματοποιήθηκε το διάστημα 15:00-21:00

----------


## Polyneikos

Eνα δείγμα απο το registration με αρκετους  αθλητές -Έλληνες και ξένους- να ποζάρουν με ευχαρίστηση στο διάσημο φακο του www.Bodybuilding.gr  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




































*
Όλες οι φωτογραφίες από την Εγγραφή/ζύγιση αθλητών*

----------


## Muscleboss

Με Χρήστο Γκολιά στη ζύγιση και μέτρημα αθλητών, κοιμάσαι ήσυχος! Ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος στην κατάλληλη θέση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΟFFICIAL LIST OF COMPETITORS 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΟFFICIAL LIST OF COMPETITORS 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοκληρώθηκε το Diamond Cup Athens 2017.
Συμμετείχαν 182 αθλητές σε 21 κατηγορίες και οι νικητές των Overall κατέκτησαν το δικαίωμα Elite Pro Card!
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο αγωνίστηκαν οι νικητές των Μen's Bodybuilding .
Συγκεκριμένα ο Manusz Balazlinski (-80, no 154) απο την Πολωνία, ο Μarcel Przysdiak (-90, no 157) από την Πολωνία, ο David Pozzi (-100 , no 168) απο την Ισπανία και ο Abdelaziz Jellali (+100 , no 182) από το Kατάρ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - OVERALL BODYBUILDING

Γενικός Νικητής Bodybuilding o Abdelaziz Jellali από το Kατάρ!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σταδιακά ανεβαίνουν φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr όσο παράλληλα θα ξεκινήσω την παρουσίαση των κατηγοριών

**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε με την κατηγορία *Masters Bodybuilding 45years Open.*
Συμμετείχαν *5 αθλητες,* με ελληνικές συμμετοχές τον *Άγγελο Κακάνη ,* ογκώδης με τεράστια χέρια και τραπεζοειδείς που πήρε την 4η θέση*,* και τον *Θοδωρή Δερματίδη,* με φοβερή ανάπτυξη χεριών και ωραίες πλαϊνές πόζες, κατέλαβε την 5η θέση.
















Πολύ καλό το επιπεδο, με τον *Ουκρανό Remizov Vasyl* να είναι πρώτος με διαφορά, με φοβερή ανάπτυξη, αγγειωμένους μυς και πυκνότητα. Υψηλού επιπέδου αθλητής.

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή της κατηγορίας  *Masters Bodybuilding 45years Open* από τον *Αντιδήμαρχο Γαλατσίου, κο Βασίλη Δερεδίνη

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters Bodybuilding 50years Open
*
Συμμετείχαν 4 αθλητες , με ελληνικό ενδιαφέρον η συμμετοχή του * Αλέξανδρου Συλβεστρίδη*, αθλητη που επανήλθε σε αγώνες στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο αρχικά, σε παρά πολύ καλη φόρμα και έμπειρη σκηνική παρουσία, πήρε την 2η θέση.
Στην 4η θέση ο *Χρήστος Χριστούδιας* από την Κύπρο, με λεπτή γράμμωση και άνω κορμό σε καλύτερη ανάπτυξη.
Ενδιάμεσα στην τρίτη θέση ο 57χρονος Peter Gnalian από την Ινδία, σε πολυ καλή φόρμα επίσης..
Δίκαια πρώτος με την πιο άρτια μυική ανάπτυξη και πλέον γραμμωμένος, ο Ισπανός Anselmo Cortado























Απονομή από τον *Δημήτρη Παπαδογεωργάκη* , παλιό πρωταθλητή της IFBB και ιδιοκτήτη των YAVA, πάντα κοντά στις διοργανώσεις της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ- IFBB











υ.γ. Θα θέλαμε ως ελληνικό κοινό την συμμετοχή του *Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη*  αλλά μετά την συμμετοχή του στο Παγκόσμιο πρόσφατα στην Ρουμανία  θα συμμετάσχει σίγουρα σε αγώνες το 2018  :01. Wink: 




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Masters 45y Open - 50y Open
*











Aπονομή από τον Γενικό Γραμματέα της IFBB, τον *William Tierney* 




*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Diamond Cup Athens 2017 -  Bikini Fitness -1.60

*Συμμετείχαν 10 αθλήτριες υψηλού επιπέδου. H *Μελίνα Πετρίνη (νο 15)* , κατατάχθηκε 10η, ενώ ήταν πολύ καλά γυμνασμένη, το μόνο που αιτιολογώ είναι μπορεί να λειτούργησε αρνητικά στην βαθμολογία είναι ότι ήταν πιο σκληρή για  τα δεδομένα της κατηγορίας, κάτι που φαινόταν στους κοιλιακούς, σημείο που εστιάζεται στην κατηγορία.
Πολύ καλή εμφάνιση πάντως, στον τρίτο της αγώνα συνολικά, εντός του 2017.
Η *Ευαγγελία Κεραμιδά (νο20)*, άψογη σκηνική παρουσία, προσωπικά την ήθελα πιο ψηλά, αλλά το επίπεδο ήταν υψηλό και οι διαφορές , οριακές για όλη την δεκάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Bikini Fitness -1.60

*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Bikini Fitness -1.64

*Συμμετοχή με ελληνικο ενδιαφέρον η *Kristine Jansone (νο27),* 2η στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο
*

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Bikini Fitness -1.69

*8 συμμετοχές στην κατηγορία, συμμετείχε η *Αντριάννα Καγιά (νο33)*, όπου στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο είχε βγει 2η.




















*

**

**Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Bikini Fitness +1.69

*Συμμετείχαν 10 αθλήτριες




















*
**Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - OVERALL BODYBUILDING  Γενικός Νικητής Bodybuilding o Abdelaziz Jellali από το Kατάρ!

Directed and Produced by Focus Web Tv

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Bikini Fitness Masters





Kristine Jansone (2η)



Mελίνα Πετρίνη (6η)















Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Overall Bikini Fitness*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## LION

> Με Χρήστο Γκολιά στη ζύγιση και μέτρημα αθλητών, κοιμάσαι ήσυχος! Ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος στην κατάλληλη θέση





  Ευχαριστώ πολύ Πάνο για τα καλά σου λόγια !Προσπαθώ να είμαι υπεύθυνος,ώστε να μην αδικηθεί κανείς.

 Παρόλα αυτά υπήρξαν κάποιοι που θεώρησαν ότι αδικήθηκαν στην κατηγορία Classic Bodybuilding.

Παραθέτω τις αναλογίες ύψους-βάρους και καλό θα ήταν ,αν δεν μπορούν να τις καταλάβουν, να μην αμφισβητούν αυτούς που τις καταλαβαίνουν!!!   :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Diamond Cup Athens 2017 - Βοdy Fitness Open

*8 συμμετοχές, με την *Σοφία Μπαλαμπανη (νο64)* να βγαινει 6η και την *Βασιλική Αγιαννοπούλου (νο 67)* να βγαινει 4η.
*


























Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βody Fitness Masters Open*

Συμμετείχε η *Βασιλή Αγιαννοπούλου* (οπως και στην Βody Fitness Οpen), εδώ κατέλαβε την 3η θέση ανάμεσα σε τέσσερις αθλήτριες 






















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Physique Open

*Συμμετείχε η *Αλίνα Καταπότη (νο 81)* που βγήκε 3η


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Women Wellness
*
Συμμετείχε η *Κάτια Πατεράκη (νο 90)*, βγήκε 6η.




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.73 cm

*
Συμμετείχαν από Ελλάδα ο *Πέτρος Τίλλος (νο 100)* που βγήκε πρώτος,. 
Συμμετείχαν επίσης ο *Βαθυλάκης Μάρκος (νο 96)* βγήκε 8ος και ο *Λεωνίδας Παππάς (νο 99)* βγήκε 9ος


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.79 cm*


Στην κατηγορία συμμετείχε ο *Φίλιππος Παπαδόπουλος (νο 107)* , βγηκε 6ος




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique +1.79 cm*

Συμμετοχή 8 αθλητών ,με την συμμετοχή 2 Ελλήνων , ο *Νίκος Μάργελος (νο 116)* , βγηκε 7ος και ο *Παολο Λαμπρου (νο 118)*, βγήκε 8ος



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique Overall
*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80,* συμμετείχαν 10 αθλητές

Συμμετείχε  ο *Σταύρος Θεμόπουλος* (νο 130), βγηκε 4ος, ο *Θανάσης Κατσαρός* (νο 129) βγηκε 6ος και ο *Ηλίας Χρυσοβέργης* βγηκε 8ος (νο 125)





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80*, συμμετείχαν 6 αθλητές 

Ο *Γιάννης Θεράπος (νο 136)* κέρδισε την κατηγορία, ο* Γιώργος Μαργαρίτης (183)* βγήκε 3ος και ο *Κώστας Σταμάτης (νο 140)* βγήκε 4ος.























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Classic Bodybuilding

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Muscular Mens Physique Open
*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Bodybuilding -80
*
Συμμετείχαν 6 αθλητές.
Ο *Τζίμι Γιούσεφ* (νο153), νικητής της κατηγορίας στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο βγήκε 2ος, ο *Jack Abufarha* (νο149) , 2oς στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο βγήκε 5ος και ο *Χρήστος Χριστούδιας* (νο 151) από την Κύπρο βγήκε 6ος 


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Bodybuilding -90

*Συμμετείχαν 10 αθλητές.
Με τα ελληνικά χρώματα αγωνίστηκε ο *Ιγντίρ Τζεκισχαν (νο 161)* , 4ος , ο *Ελκάν Κορτας ( νο 156)* 5ος και ο *Θοδωρή Δερματίδης (νο 165)* βγήκε 10ος. Επίσης αγωνίστηκε ο Κύπριος *Μάριος Μιχαηλίδης* (νο 158) και βγήκε 9ος























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία  *Μen Βοdybuilding -100*, συμμετείχε ο* Θοδωρής Καραγιάννης* (νο 169) που βγήκε 4ος και ο Kύπριος  *Αντρέας Αντωνίου* (νο 172) , βγήκε 9ος


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Men Bodybuilding +100*, συμμετείχαν 4 αθλητές.
Ο *Νίκος Μουσουνίδης (νο179)* βγήκε 3ος.





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στον Γενικό Τίτλο αγωνίστηκαν οι νικητές των Μen's Bodybuilding .
Συγκεκριμένα ο Manusz Balazlinski (-80, no 154) απο την Πολωνία, ο Μarcel Przysdiak (-90, no 157) από την Πολωνία, ο David Pozzi (-100 , no 168) απο την Ισπανία και ο Μαροκινός Abdelaziz Jellali (+100 , no 182) (επαιξε με τα χρώματα του Kατάρ)
*
Γενικός Νικητής Bodybuilding o Μαροκινός Abdelaziz Jellali !
*Για όσους τον θυμούνται , είχα κερδίσει την επαγγελματική κάρτα το *2014 στο Olympia Amateur στην Μόσχα*, αγωνίστηκε το 2015 στο Mr Olympia, αλλα πιθανόν δεν ήθελε να συνεχίσει.


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120007


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120008


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120009

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120010


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120011






Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120005


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120006


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120014

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120013

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120015


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120016


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120017

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120018

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην διάρκεια του αγώνα έγινε απονομή στους αθλητές που κέρδισαν την Elite Pro στο 23ο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο

*Men's Physique - Γιάννης Τίλλος*
*Βikini Fitness - Μαριλένα Στρατή*
*Βοdy Fitness - Xριστίνα Ζώργιανου*
*Classic Bodybuilding - Κώστας Στεφανίδης* 
*Bodybuilding - Θάνος Αλυμπάκης*

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπονομές σε χορηγούς και άτομα που βοήθησαν στην διοργάνωση

----------

